# Do you guys spend $ on unique or expensive fishies?



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

I do a bit

I bought a Queen Arabesque Pleco for 25.00 dollars my expensive fish to date


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I suspect my angel would retail for at least $30 given its size, quality & laying habits, but it was a freebie-rescue. Rest of my fish are pretty cheap ($4 Cardinals about the most expensive).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

300$ for 4 adult and 2 baby discus. so thats about 60$ a fish.

40 for a pelvachromis pair.

Several 40$ purchases for apisto pairs.

60$ for 3 beautiful adult angel fish.

Probably a lot more on other small fish over the years.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

wow


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have lots of guppies, about the 4th or 5th generation now, but still looking good. Other than that I have 3 Yoyo loaches, not too expensive, and 9 "lambchop" rasboras, also not expensive. I keep an aquarium because I enjoy the plants, so the fish are just to add some color and movement.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

40 bucks for a gold nugget pleco. Beautiful fish. I'm sure the people who keep salt water as well as planted can come up with some astronomical prices.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

ya , gold nuggets are a beaut!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> I have lots of guppies, about the 4th or 5th generation now, but still looking good. Other than that I have 3 Yoyo loaches, not too expensive, and 9 "lambchop" rasboras, also not expensive. I keep an aquarium because I enjoy the plants, so the fish are just to add some color and movement.


And that's why I hate CA'lly hobbyist 

Your "lambchop" rasboras are really Trigonostigma espi? Where did you get them?

You realize they are pretty darn hard to find here in the US right? So the price for
them are at least double normal Trigonostigma Heteromorpha (harlequins).

- Brad


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

I spent $15 on my normal Ancistrus sp. bushynose pl*co  . $8 a piece on my two Ranchu goldfish. I think my biggest rip off was the $24 I paid for a small box of First Layer Pure Laterite .
~Jaime


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

are we only counting freshwater? cause saltwater fish are a different story...


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

all fish


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I paid 85 for a goldfish I have. Plus shipping it was 110 bucks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh salt fish too huh... hmm can't remember how much the most expensive one was but easily over 60$ for 1. Salt fish don't come cheap...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

My roselines were $26 a pop. Probably worth a lot more now that they've grown.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

I always wanted to get a school of carib piranhas ($60 per fish). But havent figured out a way to integrate with a planted tank without them making a complete mess of the plants. And cant have a fish tank that's not planted...so 

my most expensive fish was those red glofish at $6 each, they were nice but just doesnt look natural in a planted tank so sold them on ebay.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Simple solution newguy, another fish tank!!! Muahahahaa.......


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have bought many different plecos. I think my most expensive ones were $50, not counting shipping. Am dying to have the albino khuli loaches (meyers loach) but they are only available wholesale and that is at $50 each with minimum of $200 order. Oh how I want them!!! Can't find someone to get them for me and not mark them up. Can you imagine the mark up at 100-200%!!!....


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Most money I've spent on fish was $120 on a ranchu goldfish (not including the $80 shipping), $50 on a red/white demekin goldfish (again, with shipping) and 6 threadfin rainbows totaling about $50. Meanwhile, my other fish cost .98 with tax lol 

This is probably a reason why I never seem to have enough money to fix my car...


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Lots of discus = lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I've got some koi...

Nothing too outrageous though - I only buy Tosai and Nissai. £175 was the last one.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

$25 for a baby royal plec who is about 5 now and as beautiful as ever.

My discus I bartered for plants.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If I really want certain fish and know they will fit into my scheme of things, I will spend what it takes.

In all, I don't even want to think of how many $$$ I have in fish between all 13 of my tanks right now. :shock: 
Of course, they all live a long time, so it evens out.

Yes, the salt fish and corals are another ball game. I have 2 salt tanks, plus a little frag tank, so there's a few thousand $ right there.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I also buy discus and will be purchasing 5 or 6 adults in about 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

wow , im a cheapo compare to yall.

For my next project is making an exotic all pleco 90 gallon tank.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

cleek said:


> wow , im a cheapo compare to yall.
> 
> For my next project is making an exotic all pleco 90 gallon tank.


That could get really messy, most plecos require totally different parameters and hardscaping. Not to mention they get very territorrial.

Unless your talking about one specific type of exotic pleco.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

yes one specific type queen plecos


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sidthimunki loaches, $15 each - got 6 of them. Ouch.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

cleek said:


> yes one specific type queen plecos


Great. Happy to hear that!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be dropping $200-$300 on Jack Wattley discus sometime this summer... never spent more than $15 for a fish before- my stomach is in knots!!! LOL


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

mine was probably in my saltwater was a potters angelfish $60 but freshwater my discus and plecos $30-40 thats not bad in my opinion


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

After reading what other people have spent, I feel quite frugal. I bought 8 yoyo loaches when Petsmart was having a 75% off sale. I then decided I needed a few more, but the sale was over so they were $9 each. Overall it was still a good deal. I just love how active they are and they're a good companion for my giant danios and cherry barbs.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

It was on Liveaquaria.com but I think it might've been sold. crazy price though.

Salt water fish/inverts and corals are in their own ballgame. I've started building my reef tank, I can't wait to start shelling out my wallet. :-D

$3,699.99

Chaetodontoplus conspicillatus


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$50 for a pair of black and white ocellaris clown fish
$40 for a pair of purple firefish

I had a pair of Helfrichi's firefish before I sold it...about $170.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

$50 for a adult red ocar before i got into planted tanks.
i didnt know oscars grew 1 to 2 inches a month, shoulda got a $7 baby.


----------



## n00dl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Most expensive is trio of wc zebra pleco for $1200.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I keep discus... 'nuff said? lol...


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Up untill now my spending habit was on discus...now tho with getting more and more into planted tanks those cute lil rainbows are killing the pocket book!!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

When I was keeping african cichlids, 5 stripe frontosa for ~$40. Also 4 L. Brevis shellies for ~$18 each. I am so happy I am into plant keeping now, its so much cheaper.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> It was on Liveaquaria.com but I think it might've been sold. crazy price though.
> 
> Salt water fish/inverts and corals are in their own ballgame. I've started building my reef tank, I can't wait to start shelling out my wallet. :-D
> 
> $3,699.99


You're kidding? I've never seen a fish for that price there, but I could have missed things too.

At the coral conference there last year some of the rarer fish went for higher prices, but I don't recall anything that high. :shock:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> It was on Liveaquaria.com but I think it might've been sold. crazy price though.
> 
> Salt water fish/inverts and corals are in their own ballgame. I've started building my reef tank, I can't wait to start shelling out my wallet. :-D
> 
> ...


You're kidding? I've never seen a fish for that price there, but I could have missed things too.

At the coral conference there last year some of the rarer fish went for higher prices, but I don't recall anything that high. :shock:


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

200+ dollars for a nice pleco which ate my plants


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

gibbus said:


> 200+ dollars for a nice pleco which ate my plants


Ill bet it ws beautiful though... was it a L-46 Zebra? I havent seen too many other plecos that command that sort of price.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

260 for a clown trigger and that was over 10 years ago:der:


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a pleco fanatic and have to just say that 200 is quite a bit. It probably was wild caught as many are. Although I also like the zebra I think that there are many others that are just as remarkable. Iam currently very happy with my peppermint and 2 bristlenose. I have to admit that like most hobbyists I have spent quite a bit when I had to have my cecilian blue worm. IT WAS WORTH IT! every penny


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a breeding pair of Caecilians.

Awesome critters.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

My Arowana was about 50 bucks for a barely off egg sac juvenile back in 2000 or so.

That is probably the most expensive one that I can think of right away.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish... what about frogs, I have SEEN not purchased myself, a _Dendrobate pumilio _for $3,900! But yeah, I plan on getting a Pleco prob cost me a good $20.00 and plan on getting Discus, they average $60 I think. And I have seen some sword tails, on Liveaquaria I think, for $99.99 if I remember correctly for a pair of them. And they were not even as cool lookign as natural swordtail colors. Theyw ere just very red VERY VIBRANT RED!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

About 25 years ago, I paid $93 wholesale (before shipping) for a synodontis angelicus. That was my most expensive fish.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

7$ each on upside down catfish(3), My most expensive ones! My fish are getting more advanced so obviously that means more expensive.


----------



## icex (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think I could buy a fish over $200. If it died then I'd probaly die with it.. lol.

My most expensive fish is my clown loachs and arrow crab.


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Fun thread ha ha!! I can't even begin to imagine how many thousands I've spent on the hobby. Oh man, that conspicillatus for $3,600 Drool!!! I've wanted that fish for so many years!!! If only I had a fish only tank O_O They eat coral, so would be a no no for my tanks.

Over the years I've gotten many high priced corals and fish. Remembering a few... a $250 Rose anemone (pink with white base, not the green based), the l;ast expensive fish I bought was a $180 tang. Before that I loose track and count lol. I've spent $500 on single a coral. umm.... My current protien skimmer cost me $2,500.00

I pay an extra $350 a month in electricity from the tanks!

Yep, overall.. not a cheap hobby!!

You wan an expensive fish? Look for a peppermint angel - good luck finding one, and when you do be ready to fork out 10-20,000.00!

My ultimate favorite fish is the Jem tang black with white dots and a yellow tail. They go for about 3-5,000 IF IF IF you can find one.

*sigh* I wish money grew on trees!!

-J


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I paid $200 for a golden leopard snake skin discus  
Totally worth it IMO

also my freshwater stingray was around $200


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet how big is he? and how big of a tank do you need to house it?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Shes in a 180 gallon right now its about 10" in diameter thats an old pic- i love this girl. its more of a pet to me than anything else they really do have a personality


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very cool.


----------

